

Open Sourcing Twitter Kit and Digits for Android - gfosco
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/open-sourcing-twitter-kit-and-digits-for-android

======
gfosco
Great to see more things go open-source, and to target Android first! Phone-
based login is quite cool, and becoming very popular in new apps.

To be mildly snarky, I would've called it Enterprise Digits.
[https://github.com/twitter/digits-
android/tree/master/digits...](https://github.com/twitter/digits-
android/tree/master/digits/src/main/java/com/digits/sdk/android)

I recently built a sample implementation of phone-based login (on iOS) using
Parse + Twilio, rather than Digits which was not available. A co-worker added
a web interface to the same app, and another is building an Android client. At
the Twilio Signal conference last week, it was a very popular demonstration.
Our blog: [http://blog.parse.com/announcements/phone-based-login-can-
yo...](http://blog.parse.com/announcements/phone-based-login-can-you-dig-it/)
and our repo:
[https://github.com/parseplatform/anyphone](https://github.com/parseplatform/anyphone)

